# Last night at the old homestead



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

Movers scheduled to come Monday morning. Cable tech in the afternoon. Don't know when I'll be back online.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

_Buena Suerte Amiga!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

Good luck tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been thinking of you as well, Deb.  Take care.  We'll be here when you get back, hopefully soon.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm excited for you, Deb 
See you when you're back online!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Dec 26, 2021)

Good luck, deb we wish you the best in your new home. An old world tradition is to give the new homeowner 3 things:
A piece of bread so you will never go hungry
A candle so you will always have light
A teaspoon of salt to scatter evil spirits
We hope you figure out how your blinds work.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 26, 2021)

Wishing you the best in your new home.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2021)

Good luck with your new home Deb..


----------



## Devi (Dec 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> Movers scheduled to come Monday morning. Cable tech in the afternoon. Don't know when I'll be back online.


Well, if you're like me, you bring the computer and related stuff with you, and have the cable techs hook it up. (Actually, I just have the cable company turn on the account, and I do the hooking up, as our setup is a little more complicated than the usual.)

At any rate, if you can find your computer stuff, you can likely just hook it up to the cable stuff and be online (or have your cable techs do it).


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't like the new cable service. I don't get my favorite channels on TV, they gave me WiFi Internet service which Windows 7 isn't very compatible and they changed my phone number.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

You didn't just move your old cable service to the new house?

And...tell them to change your number back to the old one. 

Remember: "No" is a complete sentence.

I'm glad you survived the move! Curious, though...what happened with the rolltop desk?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2021)

I asked about just transferring my service. They said "NO". The desk is behind me as I sit here. They had to take the doors off the house to move it.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't like the new cable service. I don't get my favorite channels on TV, they gave me WiFi Internet service which Windows 7 isn't very compatible and they changed my phone number.


I hate to say it, if you cannot get Windows 10 working on your computer, you may need a new one. We upgraded both of ours with refurbushed  Dell computers with Windows 10.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

Gosh, @debodun, I don't think Windows 7 is even supported anymore. Treat yourself and get a new computer. Wait not an old-fashioned desktop! Get a laptop. You'll be glad you did. You won't have to make room for it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2021)

I've heard a lot of people have trouble iWindows 10. The tech that did my installation today said to get Windows 11.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

I've had 10 ever since it was launched with no problem whatsoever. My computer won't support 11. If yours has 7, it's too old to support 11. Heck, it might be too old to support 10!

What's up with the cable service that you can't get the channels you want?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2021)

windows 10 is just fine!


----------



## Senenity (Dec 27, 2021)

It must be hard to leave the old homestead with all the  wonderful memories to cherish from your heritage home.  I hope you  can make  good memorabilias  in your new one too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> I've heard a lot of people have trouble iWindows 10. The tech that did my installation today said to get Windows 11.


I had heard that, too, so I put off getting 10, as long as possible for me,
but like @GeorgiaXplant  and RR,
When I could no longer use anything else, I had to try it,  And I did *not* find it very difficult, at all.
Just a few changes, that are a nuisance to get used to, at the very first, but not long then, it's a piece of cake!
I am sure that *you are able* to transition, and you probably do need to, at this point, Deb.


----------



## Devi (Dec 27, 2021)

I loved Windows 7. But Windows 10 wasn't that difficult to get used to, and has some improvements that allow me to do things faster and better. Since your operating system (Windows 7) is so old, I would suggest getting Windows 10.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2021)

*Much success in this new chapter of your life @debodun . Quite a change, and it will take time to adjust,  When you are able to come back online, let us know how things are going.*


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

What a day yesterday! The movers were an hour late from when they said they would be here. Then it was like the Three Stooges owned the company. I think they managed to bang the furniture into every corner they had to get through; big scratch in the side of my fridge. Then they had to remove both front and back doors to get the big items through - it was 20 - 30 F outside. They took the things that were downstairs out the back out the back door. The items upstairs they brought down and out the front door and piled them up on the lawn. It looked like I was having another sale! Then they drove the van around the block to pick up those. They took over 3 hours and the bill was $600. They said it was $150 an hour per mover and there were three guys plus mileage. Their Web page says $150 an hour - it doesn't say that it's the rate for each man. Later I discovered an antique plant stand on my porch smashed to bits. They probably dropped it and just stuck it in the corner of the porch. This is it when I took a pic of it last year.



The cable guy's appointment was supposed to be between 3 and 4 pm, but of course he didn't show up until almost 4. He was the surliest cable guy I ever dealt with . Every time I asked a question, he just gave me the stink eye and a grunt. When he deigned to answer, it was just 
"Call the cable company." I told him I didn't want WiFi, but he installed it anyway. The new TV doesn't get as many channels, either especially TCM and the Science Channel. Very disappointed.

I only ate breakfast yesterday and that was a handful of craisins. I was too tired and stressed to bother, and today I didn't eat until 2 pm.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Yay!  You're HOME!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Movers scheduled to come Monday morning. Cable tech in the afternoon. Don't know when I'll be back online.
> 
> View attachment 200858


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2021)

First, you’re not yourself when you’re hungry.  Go eat something nice & easy.  



debodun said:


> They took over 3 hours and the bill was $600. They said it was $150 an hour per mover and there were three guys plus mileage. Their Web page says $150 an hour - it doesn't say that it's the rate for each man.


3 hours x $150 = $450.  If they went over the 3rd hour, even by 5 or ten minutes, you’d be charged.  If so, the bill would be $600.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

That does sound like a very wearisome, and long, and physically exhausting and challenging day for you, Deb.
I wish it had gone a little better and smoother, but congratulations, for accomplishing this very huge step in life!

Moving days are rarely fun or easy or smooth, but it seems like better movers and cable person, would have made your move go better and less stressful, than it did.

But at least, nothing stopped you from moving!
Hurray for you, and now, you will continue to deal with each challenge, one at a time, over time, as you needed to do before you moved.

After I moved , in early 2020, it took months for me to be able to recover.  You will probably fare much better than I did.
And yes, lots of stuff did go poorly and wrong, during my move, too, plus my health problems were strained by the overdo.... But It was still the right thing for me to do, and I am much better off living where I am, which you will be too.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

I think I had to pay for the 3 or 4 hour _Minimum!  J_ust so they would come and do it, even though it would never take them that long, and it didn't.

It was expensive but I got moved, and that price is not the important detail for me, now.


----------



## Trila (Dec 28, 2021)

Best wishes!! ❤
It's all behind you now.....you're home!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 28, 2021)

Glad you got moved.  Enjoy your new home and please eat something good!  Happy New Year in your new home.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks to everyone that posted well-wishes.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2021)

Closing was originally scheduled for Dec 31st, but I haven't heard a word from any attorneys or realtor. I called my attorney at 9 am this morning. Come 1 pm and she hadn't returned my call, so I called my realtor. She looked into it and called back to say they haven't received the title search results yet. It's been a month.


----------



## Trila (Dec 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing was originally scheduled for Dec 31st, but I haven't heard a word from any attorneys or realtor. I called my attorney at 9 am this morning. Come 1 pm and she hadn't returned my call, so I called my realtor. She looked into it and called back to say they haven't received the title search results yet. It's been a month.


Any idea what the hold up is?  Is it the Holidays, or is someone not doing there job?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 1, 2022)

Trila said:


> Any idea what the hold up is?  Is it the Holidays, or is someone not doing there job?


Probably the Holidays Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2022)

I AM TOTALLY MOVED as of today, January 1st. I went back to the old, house and took a much needed shower (the water diverter doesn't work here and I can't find a plumber that returned my messages). Did a quick vacuuming, loaded the vacuum and bath supplies in the car and that was it!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> I AM TOTALLY MOVED as of today, January 1st. I went back to the old, house and took a much needed shower (the water diverter doesn't work here and I can't find a plumber that returned my messages). Did a quick vacuuming, loaded the vacuum and bath supplies in the car and that was it!


Brilliant... now take advantage of the dark winter evenings to stay home and get the new house all set up just as you want it...before spring ..


----------



## bingo (Jan 1, 2022)

hope you'll find  a moment  to  rest


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

And don't forget that you have a house full of people at your new house still celebrating for your housewarming party.  Tons of food and gifts for you too, Deb.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 1, 2022)

Good for you, Deb. Maybe you can find a handyman to fix your shower.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Congratulations, Deb!  What a HUGE job that was!


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2022)

*WHEW!!!!!*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2022)

I wish you health and happiness in your new Home.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> *WHEW!!!!!*


That's right, Deb!  We all second that, and third it, and fourth it, etc, etc!!


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2022)

Now the secondary work begins - unpacking and finding a place for things. Nothing ever goes back the way it was originally.


----------

